# Zugriff auf ISPConfig via SSL?



## Doc.B (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bin  neu hier und hab gleich mal eine Frage: Ich habe ISP Config für openSUSE 11.4 aufgesetzt (was Dank der excellenten Anleitung auch prima geklappt hat), und bin zum Schluss nur über die Zeile

```
To log into the ISPConfig control panel, open this  URL in your browser (replace the IP to match your settings!):
 http://192.168.0.100:8080/
```
gestolpert. Meist läuft der Server ja nicht lokal - wie greift man auf das Control Panel per SSL zu?

Thx!


----------



## Till (20. Juni 2011)

ispconfig neu runterladen, entpacken, das update.php script im sinatll Verzeichnis erneut aufrufen und wenn der updater danach fragt ob das ssl zertifikat für ispconfig neu erstellt werden soll, gibst Du yes ein.


----------



## Doc.B (20. Juni 2011)

Das hat prima funktioniert, vielen Dank
Mir ist allerdings nicht klar wieso das bei der Installation nicht gleich eingerichtet wurde - das SSL-Zertifikat wurde da auch erstellt.


----------



## Till (20. Juni 2011)

> das SSL-Zertifikat wurde da auch erstellt.


Ich denke Du verwechselst da das SSL Zertifikat für das Mail-System mit dem Zertifikat für das ISPConfig Interface.


----------



## Doc.B (20. Juni 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Ich denke Du verwechselst da das SSL Zertifikat für das Mail-System mit dem Zertifikat für das ISPConfig Interface.


Möglich, ich hab ehrlich gesagt nicht genau hingeschaut welches Zertifikat erstellt wurde. Damit ergibt sich aber die nächste Frage: wenn das Zertifikat für EMail war, warum sagt mir KMail dann dass der Server weder SSL noch TLS unterstützt. Wird Dovecot nicht per default mit Verschlüsselung aufgesetzt?


----------



## Till (20. Juni 2011)

Das Zertifikat ist für postfix, also smtp. Bei Debian ist Dovecort für ssl vorkonfiguriert, ob OpenSuSE das auch so handhabt kann ich Dir nicht aus dem Kopf sagen.


----------



## Doc.B (21. Juni 2011)

Nein, Suse hat das offenbar nicht vorkonfiguriert. Läßt sich aber manuell einfach nachziehen


----------

